# Rum remedy for snake bite on penis



## News Bot (Jun 11, 2008)

*Published:* 11-Jun-08 08:01 AM
*Source:* The Cairns Post via NEWS.com.au

A MAN bitten on the penis by a deadly snake has told how he used a cold rum can to ease the pain as he rang his mum to say goodbye.

*Read More...*


----------



## mags (Jun 16, 2008)

i think he had tooo much rum


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jun 16, 2008)

How do you explain that one to your mum? I think I'd just roll up under a rock in the fetal position and die quietly without so much as a sound


----------



## Shonfield (Jun 16, 2008)

i saw this when my brother was watching a current affair.
what kind of an idiot doesnt see a brown snake about to bite his penis?


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wonder if his mates offered to suck the venom out?


----------



## Jewly (Jun 16, 2008)

pseudechis4740 said:


> Wonder if his mates offered to suck the venom out?


 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jun 16, 2008)

Guy gets bitten on penis.

Asks his mate to call his mother who is a doctor to see if anything can be done.

Mate calls his mother and she says the only way he is going to live is if the poison is sucked out.

His mate hangs up the phone and the guy asks "what did she say?"

His mate says to him "She says you're going to die."


----------



## daniel1234 (Jun 16, 2008)

spilota_variegata said:


> Guy gets bitten on penis.
> 
> Asks his mate to call his mother who is a doctor to see if anything can be done.
> 
> ...


 
Yep.
Wouldn't you call the ambo first??


----------



## fraser888 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hahaha, I feel the mates pain! That would suck if that was the only way you could save him!


----------



## callith (Jun 16, 2008)

Unlucky


----------



## spoonman (Jun 17, 2008)

is there any situation that a cold bundy rum can't fix


----------



## rebeccalg (Jun 17, 2008)

Why can't guys just hold on? Stupid things like this never happen to women! I know, I know... women dont have penises (is penises plura for penis?) but you know what I mean....


----------



## callith (Jun 17, 2008)

spoonman said:


> is there any situation that a cold bundy rum can't fix



Ummmmm.....Nope


----------



## Moony1988 (Jun 18, 2008)

spoonman said:


> is there any situation that a cold bundy rum can't fix



lol, of course not!


----------

